# Top 10 Surprising Superfoods for Super Pets



## PetGuide.com

​




> When it comes to your pet’s overall well being, you want to give him a paw up – after all, your Super Pet needs to be running at his best. Rev up your pet’s diet with these Top 10 Superfoods!
> 
> Did you know that there are certain foods referred to as 'Superfoods'? They came by this name for good reason: packed with antioxidants, fiber, vitamins and minerals, and other nutrients, these superfoods help to make us healthier and live longer. And good news – they’re not just for people! Our pets can benefit from the awesome abilities of superfoods as well.
> 
> But how can you start implementing them into your dog or cat’s diet? You want to make sure you have the perfect balance of everything your pet needs to thrive. It’s a good thing that Solid Gold Pet’s line of holistic pet food includes nutrient-dense superfoods across all of their dry food formulas. As America’s first holistic pet food brand, Solid Gold has over 40 years of experience in blending the right superfoods with high-quality proteins to ensure your pet gets exactly what’s needed to live a happy, healthy life.
> 
> So what superfoods will you find in Solid Gold Pet’s dog and cat foods? We’ve picked 10 surprising superfoods you’d never guess were at the foundation of their delicious recipes.


Read more about the Top 10 Surprising Superfoods for Super Pets at PetGuide.com.


----------

